# Bloody mare with Dog HAIR



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Today was not one of my finest days, Quoted £35 for a Full valet on an Astra Mk5 with £25 for the seats to be deep cleaned...

7 hours later I had only removed 60% of the Dog hair.

Pics to follow, products used on interior.. Brisk, Degreaser for plastics, and Auto Smart Hi style.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

As somebody once said to me when I asked. Game over...


No on a serious note you need a stiff rubber brush. Brush firmly into one area move in different directions to try and get the grain of the carpet and vacuume out with crevice tool. You've probably been doing that already but you live and learn. That sounds cheap regardless of dog hair...


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

silver_v said:


> Today was not one of my finest days, Quoted £35 for a Full valet on an Astra Mk5 with £25 for the seats to be deep cleaned...
> 
> 7 hours later I had only removed 60% of the Dog hair.
> 
> Pics to follow, products used on interior.. Brisk, Degreaser for plastics, and Auto Smart Hi style.


Sounds like your cheap and slow 

Dog hair is the bane in my side


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> Sounds like your cheap and slow
> 
> Dog hair is the bane in my side


First off I restored the headlights then got onto washing and polishing after that I tackled the worst area, I do have one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pet-Hair-...988?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f385cfda4

But will now invest in some others like http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pet-Dog-H...583?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2587ea69a7

it was small Dog hair, like ankle biter size dogs that I just couldn't shift, Long Dog hair was a doddle.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You are cutting your own throat with doing headlight correction, you priced for a valet and restoring headlights is separate to that.

Your pricing was very very cheap if doing correction work and whats this polishing talk a valet does not involve any polishing.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

What you can't really see from the photo's is how matted the Dog hair is into the carpets.. I'll post some after photo's later, off out to play Fifa (need to relax!!)


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Not in a great state that is it. Did the wet vac extraction clean up the interior?

I did a similar one (without the dog hair the other day) just as a little indication for future valets- I wet extracted the interior and did the outside for £70 the other day. Took me 2.5 hours. Well about 3 but I had a chat with the customer. No polishing, no headlights, no dog hair. The interior wasn't actually bad. Just needed a bit of the boot lined edges doing a couple of times.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Yea extraction was via wet vac with brisk and works a treat. This was £70 with headlights, should've been 85 and really should have charged them a surcharge but I have a really good rep round my area for being great value and quality. (Customers words not mine) I've done bad but this was something else.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

That's the worst interior av seen,100 easy for just that :thumb:


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

I'll post some more pics later... I feel I'm too nice to get the work. But I am booked for the next two weeks


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Tuts and looks upwards.
Dude you need to learn how to use a hoover with a DECENT crevice tool on it.
Thats a walk in the park mate bread and butter all day long.
Try holding the tool RIGHT at the sucky end with your thumb over the top. Scrub it one direction with the hairs and watch the said hoover magically suck them away. For the ingrained ones after the worst is gone .. Tease them out with the same technique.

If you hold the hoover like a wand believe me it doesnt perform magic..... It just makes the job sooooooo slow that you end up losing the will


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

I put the cervice tool to where I'm brushing so it sucks the hair whilst I'm brushing IT toward the hoover. I do need a longer crevice tool so I will be ordering one later.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)




----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its all down to how you hold it.
Hold it RIGHT down near the sucking end and hold it at a slight angle while pushing over the hairs its a lot easier


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Them seats are still stained. Its not a trick of the light either. They are still brown they should be grey
Those carpets are bloody minging what did you clean it with ???? A muddy puddle???


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

They are grey.. 

And the carpets were not cleaned


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

silver_v said:


> Today was not one of my finest days, Quoted £35 for a Full valet on an Astra Mk5 with £25 for the seats to be deep cleaned...
> 
> 7 hours later I had only removed 60% of the Dog hair.
> 
> Pics to follow, products used on interior.. Brisk, Degreaser for plastics, and Auto Smart Hi style.


One reason why I always say to the customer the price is based on the actual condition of the car so if it is dirtier when I get there it is dearer.

I quote/charge £60 for an interior valet (very thorough vacuum/shampoo) on an average sized car. I have sometimes charged up to £100 if it is very soiled.
I use a Dyson DC05 & on dog hairs I often simply attach the turbo brush & that gets loads of the dog hair up.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

silver_v said:


> I'll post some more pics later... I feel I'm too nice to get the work. But I am booked for the next two weeks


That may be so & good on you but you need to consider yourself in this too. No point in working yourself to a bone for little money. Doing this will eventually make you get fed up & you will likely pack it in.
This is why I charge strong money for what I do, still get a few horrid jobs like a filthy X5 last week, so dirty & dog hairs etc etc took me 2 days but I charged £180.oo to do it this did include a detailed wash & polish plus engine clean. To be fair should really have been over £200 with the time I spent.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

I have two hoovers, a hetty and a Panasonic something which is more powerful than the Numatic, then the wet and dry vac. I've done some amazing transformations but this one made me feel like an ameteur, not to mention Allen F's last comment.

Was just one of those days at the office. I'll learn from it, I was honest and up front with the customer and the price was seriously cheap.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

silver_v said:


> I have two hoovers, a hetty and a Panasonic something which is more powerful than the Numatic, then the wet and dry vac. I've done some amazing transformations but this one made me feel like an ameteur, not to mention Allen F's last comment.
> 
> Was just one of those days at the office. I'll learn from it, I was honest and up front with the customer and the price was seriously cheap.


That car would be a big learning curve for you that I can assure you. I would have probably taken one look at it & gone home. I tend to think if someone allows a car to get like that you are wasting your time. You probably could have got some grey spray paint on that carpet & the owner would have said cor that looks new lol.

Looking at that car seriously if I had got to it I would have said £125 for the interior & let them decide, if they agreed I did it, if not thanks & goodbye.

Whenever I quote for any jog I say " I am not the cheapest around but I am thorough" The customer or potential customer can then make an informed decision.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

andystevens said:


> That car would be a big learning curve for you that I can assure you. I would have probably taken one look at it & gone home. I tend to think if someone allows a car to get like that you are wasting your time. You probably could have got some grey spray paint on that carpet & the owner would have said cor that looks new lol.
> 
> Looking at that car seriously if I had got to it I would have said £125 for the interior & let them decide, if they agreed I did it, if not thanks & goodbye.
> 
> Whenever I quote for any jog I say " I am not the cheapest around but I am thorough" The customer or potential customer can then make an informed decision.


Thanks andystevens, You're right it was definitely a learning curve. The customer did say "I'm surprised you didn't just leave", I didn't want to let the customer down but as you say next time I will evaluate it properly.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Pasenger side rear front of the buck, in the middle.
Still dirty.... Doesnt matter what angle you look at it from its still dirty.
Sorry if that offended you but my eye jumps to things like that


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

AllenF said:


> Pasenger side rear front of the buck, in the middle.
> Still dirty.... Doesnt matter what angle you look at it from its still dirty.
> Sorry if that offended you but my eye jumps to things like that


I'll go back and have a look at it tomorrow, if it is I shall put it right. :thumb:
Never had a complaint and I never want one, even if it's not the customer


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

If you look at the pics you can still see a red stain in the front of the seat buck nearside.
Shows up in the side view but look close and you can still see it from the rear view.
If customer was happy leave it. Just something for the future for you though.
Not criticising just pointing out. Like i said i didnt mean to offend but i used to get mercs sent back after over a week on them cos the gunsight badge wasnt at the right angle lol.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Those pics made me feel sick... have seen worse... done worse...:lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah so have i at half one in the morning blowing a gale in the snow and the ice
All because the lady loves milk tray
(Just NOT with vodka redbulls and a kebab on her 18th birthday in the back of a bloody taxi)


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Pricing is horrible. I tried to have a set price list but people are always trying to get things done for cheaper. 

I got asked earlier by a used car dealer what extra I do for the extra £90 Id quoted than his usual guy. Apparently his guy will valet, polish and do an engine bay for £20... I wanted to reply with so why have you called me? To be fair it isn't in a bad state but it will still take some time. Needless to say, I'm going to do it on Saturday.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybe this amounts to naivety,but silly pricing doesn't do any favours to anyone,other than the person who's having work done.
In fact the old saying go's"pay yourself what you're worth/deserve".
Running a business based on low prices can only mean a demise of the business,and I'll be the first one to say being self employed is no joke.
Granted you've learn't from this experience and i hope you don't repeat it,and remember you're not the first or the last and we get only stronger when we fall and get up again.
Just occasionally think to yourself if you were working in a factory or somebody else what would be your hourly rate be and ask yourself would you be prepared to work for less?You don't have to justify that to anyone, i assume you have responsibilities like us all.
Just being cruel to be kind,I wish you all the best.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Re reading some posts on here makes me rather angry. WHY
Pricing it over the top because you dont want to ( or rather CANT ) do it
Talking about walking away from it.
Take time to evaluate it.
Call your selves bloody detailers valeters etc etc . NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO way hoosay....
That car should have been jumped on and presented back in a hell of a lot better state than that
A FULL valet and i dont even get the carpets done ????WTF Are they EXTRAS ???. Jeeesus.
Get back to valet school 101 cos if you tried getting that past me you would have gotton laughed at.
Like i was told as a boy and like i used to tell the boys under me when i was running bays ( in house not motorscratch)because they moaned and whinged that they got the **** all the time.
If you can make **** look pretty.. Think what you can do with a new motor.
And no i didnt put them on motors because i couldnt or wouldnt do it i did it so they could learn on the job finding ways of doing things etc etc.
That car is a big school day for someone.
I get at least two a week like that. Its not all fezzas and lambos. Its about mrs mops daily school runner. Thats where you perfect your techniques thats where you learn your chemicals. Thats where you learn your tooling. Basicly cars like that are where you learn your craft


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Well I have thought over that job all day, I'm not happy with it which is why I posted it here to gain some valuable insight into where I may have gone wrong.. My technique was one, not using the right tools was another, not having access to water via hose.. I could go on. I have a George on order because AllenF pointed out the seat may still be dirty. I based my prices on the likes of Tesco hand valet because they get a lot of business and I was trying to get my foot in the door, now my page has over 270 likes and 18 five* reviews (all 5 star and no lower and all from customers not myself etc) out of all the cars I have done since going full time in Jan (came from a bodyshop taking vehicles apart and putting together again) this is my lowest point and had me thinking is this what I want to do. It was a bad day at the office and was a one off. We all have bad days, I just never want to have one like that again. I did a few cars today and the owners were really impressed. So I am onto something, I just need to re-hone it hence the low prices until I feel I am at level worthy of decent prices.

And for the likes of what is included in the valet, that's down to my area and what they do or do not include. They say a full valet is from £60 but what they mean is £120 when you get a private message or ring them.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

silver_v said:


> Thanks andystevens, You're right it was definitely a learning curve. The customer did say "I'm surprised you didn't just leave", I didn't want to let the customer down but as you say next time I will evaluate it properly.


How long have you been doing valeting?

I've been going since June 2001 & I get to make a general evaluation when a customer rings up now just by either the way they talk & or how they explain the condition of the car.
If every job was a Vauxhall Zafira I would have jacked it in after 6 Months. When I speak to customers face to face I tell them I say as I see & if I think it's horrid I say so.

I have a regular customer that owns a large Salvage yard in Sittingbourne, Kent. I valet their personal cars but if they sell any of the repaired salvage cars to friends, family etc they get me to give them the once over. I went to the house today to do a Mk6 Fiesta & oddly enough the carpets were much like your Astra. I do a better rate for them but did a full interior, wash & polish of exterior, clean engine & spare wheel + well & charged £120.00.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Silver read your PM CAREFULLY


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't get too hung up on pricing buddy. The reason your probably questioning yourself and what you want to do is because you are not charging enough. Let's face it. It is graft. 

The price difference between customers will show. If you charge little you aren't going to attract too many owners with higher end cars. Likewise, the people who have really dirty cars aren't always the type of people who would spend a lot on their car and keeping it clean. 

Most customers will also want the earth when you arrive on a job and not expect to pay it.

I guess a lot of what you charge is due to the local area. I don't have that many higher income customers in my local area so usually have to travel. At the same time. I choose not to compete with people charging so little because for the job I do I would be loosing out somewhere. I'm not saying I'd out price my self to put customers off but I wouldn't be working for less than the products, my insurance, my tax and time is costing me. There seems to be too many people around offering this type of service who can't be making money?

Dog hairs are depressing - Trying to get back on topic anyway. They can be removed but it does take a bit of experience.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I really appreciate you all taking the time to help. Thank you AllenF for the pm's, they are a MASSIVE help. Also thanks Suspal! I've just ordered the Maxolen pet hair brushes to aid me for the next time


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Well if its any consolation dog hair can be a nightmare on certain fabrics and carpets. Just from owning a Mk6 Golf i know even turbo brushes and closely held crevice tools and rubber brushes struggle to drag hair out of fabrics when they are threaded through. It could take me over an hour to do a monthly vacuum, longer after a two week family touring holiday; contrast that to the 20-30 minutes it took on the Audi A3 that replaced the Golf, or 20 minutes for my current Mini Countryman.

In hindsight I'd have told the customer on arrival it was far worse than you expected, offer them the best you could do in a reasonable amount of time or give them the option to pay more. At the end of the day you got £10/hour before travel and materials costs, tax etc etc


----------

